# Thinset favorites & Bonding



## Inthefam (Mar 5, 2016)

Hey guys so I am not new to tile by any means but I have always used HD crap for my thinset. I have recently been trying to educate myself on the better products to make things go faster and easier. I recently dropped a fe sq/ft of tile at a job and I decided to use Laticrete thinset to help make life a little easier. I used the 253 unmodified as a slurry then dropped mud to level and set with 253 gold. These were 36x6 wood plank tile. I have heard good things about the 4-xlt for walls in bathrooms so there is no movement when they set but I wanted to get your opinions.

I am about to start a job where another tile guy says he is going to use flex bond to tile over existing tile but I always believed you need to drop a bonding coat first. I am thinking of using eco prim grip and the 253 gold after but I wanted to see what your recommendations are. Much thanks for any info


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Welcome.

I don't do enough volume to say, but anyway, here are a couple random thoughts:

Eco prim grip is a super bonding agent. No more need to scrape the old tile. *(But clean it first.)

Versabond isn't all that bad. While it's modified, it's not as modified (latex added) as the Mapei modifed equivalent (I forget the name). 

Bostick products are reasonably priced and seem to perform quite well. One of my tile shops turned me onto them.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

Eco prim grip is the bomb. Then use a good modified thinset. Before eco prim grip became available, premium thinset like Laticrete Platinum or Kerabond w Keralastic was the way to go. 

I like Versabond and Granite and Marble set from Customs. But usually I buy at a tile supplier.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

I have no problem using Versabond and a few other Custom products.


----------

